# *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit ***



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, it's here. Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 turbo kit.
Stage 1: 
Non-Intercooled setup with a 45 HP gain bringing the power up to approx. *155HP/170FTLB* utilizing a 50trim turbo with a stg3 turbine wheel and a .48 a/r we see peak torque at about 4700 rpm.
Stage 2:
Intercooled, this kit brings a 35 HP gain on top of the already menacing 155hp. we see a constant *190HP/205FTLB*
pricing for the kits are being finalized and we should have a production run of the kits within the next few weeks.
I'll let the Dyno graph speak for itself, and maybe the owner of our R&D car can chime in with his thoughts on his stage 2 beast.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (jsundell)*

Finally


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_Finally









Yea no Shˆt! I already spent the money I had allocated for it... so ill have to wait till next January... Atleast all the kinks will be worked out by then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

hey im R&D guys according to shawn now







, but ya the car is not even on the same level as when i sent it out, lets say IT FU*KING MOVES your nuts down the road dam fast








anthor good part is the mad suck sound coming from the intake cone, its crazy, but man when that boost kicks in, its like crack and you can never get enough of it, 
the kits also fits very nicely in the car itself, only a little bit of the bumper had to be trimed for the intercooler, other than that the turbo is tucked nicely, without interference with the fire wall,
THIS KIT MAKES YOUR CAR UNSUCK AND ACTUALLY ACCELLERATE
and all the little girly with want to hang out with you after they haer the turbo SPOOOOOOOOOOLIN'' and then take a ride and experence the BOOOOSTN''
overall after waiting for the car and the R&D to be completed it was totally worth it
MONEY WELL INVESTED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

How about some photos of the downnpipe and the exhaust manifold? 
I am ready to purchase! Just let me have it...


----------



## mcheddadi (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh yeah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My New Beetle is gonna turRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrBO!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_
THIS KIT MAKES YOUR CAR UNSUCK AND ACTUALLY ACCELLERATE


Now, now! Its not the size of the engine! Its how you drive it. Ask the 1.8T owners around my area. They'll tell you...


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
now that was a good one


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

new pictures pleaseee!!!!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

that car needs a cam like a newborn needs a mother!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_hey im R&D guys according to shawn now







, but ya the car is not even on the same level as when i sent it out, lets say IT FU*KING MOVES your nuts down the road dam fast










How about some pictures of the engine bay?


----------



## 2.0tt (Jan 20, 2007)

will the stage 1 be compatible with the automatic transmission?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_new pictures pleaseee!!!!!!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

SICKNESS.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_new pictures pleaseee!!!!!!

you'll have to ask the owner for those... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (jsundell)*

is it possible to get a bigger intercooler for this kit to produce more power? i have the fI 268/260 TT cam and apr 2.5" exhaust and ready for this turbo, what numbers will i be pushing out on an estimate guys?


----------



## jumbo11 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (2.0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tt* »_will the stage 1 be compatible with the automatic transmission?

Same question as the user above.
Is Stage 1 good for us automatic peoples?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

o-v-e-r rated!


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

how many lbs. of boost are these dyno runs? and how much boost is safe to run on thise set-up on a factory motor? how much boost is safe on a factory bottom end with a headgasket upgrade and a slight top end build? (ballpark is ok, i'm not looking for exact numbers)


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (briansimons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_how many lbs. of boost are these dyno runs? and how much boost is safe to run on thise set-up on a factory motor? how much boost is safe on a factory bottom end with a headgasket upgrade and a slight top end build? (ballpark is ok, i'm not looking for exact numbers)

IIRC when these kits were talked about in Eurotuner they are designed 2 run at 6-9 PSI and produce the numbers you see.


----------



## ViciousVdub (Apr 3, 2007)

Where Can I BUY!?!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ViciousVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViciousVdub* »_Where Can I BUY!?!

haha!
You better hold your horses. Seems to me the Kinetic kit won't be out for 1 month more.


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

so 190hp to the wheels would mean that i could eat 1.8t's (factory ones)?? that would be awesome. and does anybody know if these kits will run with a DV or a BOV? and does anyone have any slight clue how much i need to start setting aside for this? a rough est. is all i need...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (briansimons)*

Yeah, Stage 2 will be faster than stock 1.8Ts
DV is used as BOVs don't play well with VWs
Be prepared for around $3000 for stage 2


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

what is taking this kit so long to be in market?


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Maybe mass producing all the parts needed??


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

New pics please....passenger side charge piping!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (jsundell)*

curious why the peak numbers are so late for a .48 trim t3/t4 50?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

just installed my manifold and turbo...compressor housing is hard against the firewall, and the compressor inlet is about an inch from the brake booster...are these issues that you guys ran into? How did you solve them?

*for those who are wondering, the compressor inlet issue was solved my cutting it off and welding a new pipe onto the turbo*


_Modified by roortoob at 4:35 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

is there pricing coming out soon?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

3,500 for stage 3


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

st. 1 and 2?


----------



## slo_05MKIV (Dec 29, 2005)

what the hell is included with stage 3?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

headspacer...........


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

so i just dropped my car off at APtuning, it's being swapped from auto to 5-speed, yes, i know, i should've bought one that was manual. but i expect (being in the 2.0 forum) that you guys understand the meaning of "make the best of what you have" i'm sure every other mk4 2.0 owner has heard enough about, "sell it and buy a 1.8t" so, i'm wondering if anybody knows if these are planning on being sold anytime soon? next up is this kit after i get my car back. can't wait to pull on 1.8t's and vr6's (stock) so what's with this? will it be available anytime soon????


----------



## 2.0-Kompressor (Jan 7, 2007)

Any word on DBW cars yet? patiently waiting.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

watching. i was still under the impression that the old thread was still being updated. pricesssssssss


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (briansimons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_so i just dropped my car off at APtuning, it's being swapped from auto to 5-speed, yes, i know, i should've bought one that was manual. but i expect (being in the 2.0 forum) that you guys understand the meaning of "make the best of what you have" i'm sure every other mk4 2.0 owner has heard enough about, "sell it and buy a 1.8t" so, i'm wondering if anybody knows if these are planning on being sold anytime soon? next up is this kit after i get my car back. can't wait to pull on 1.8t's and vr6's (stock) so what's with this? will it be available anytime soon????

you should make your own. you'd be spending proabably half of what they are asking for in the kit


----------



## USAFgolf (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (jsundell)*

Is this kit for the 2006 MK4?


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (USAFgolf)*

just wondering if the stage 2 turbo kit are check engine light free? (emission wise)


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (USAFgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USAFgolf* »_Is this kit for the 2006 MK4?
its for all mk4 2.0 bro


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

SO when is it going to be avalable.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (USAFgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USAFgolf* »_Is this kit for the 2006 MK4?

i could be wrong but im pretty sure there is no 2006 mk4
i thought '06 started mk5?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_
i could be wrong but im pretty sure there is no 2006 mk4
i thought '06 started mk5?

2006 is a split year. Both MK4 and MK5 vehicles were manufactured.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (vasillalov)*

Really? because ive never had a '06 mk4 in the shop, many '05's but never an '06 they have all be mk5 gti's or gli's


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (jettaglx91)*

my door sticker sez 2006 but we all know it is a 2005.5 like a split year.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

any word on how this is comming, who was developing the software?


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

not at clue...


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ricecart)*

WHEN IS GUNNA BE OUT??????


----------



## DUB'D OUT (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (VW2.0NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2.0NY* »_just wondering if the stage 2 turbo kit are check engine light free? (emission wise)


WHAT HE ASKED


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettinFasster* »_WHEN IS GUNNA BE OUT??????


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Email from Kinetic 9/7/07
_Hey man,

Some of our shipment for production got messed up and so now the 2.0l has been delayed in production. But we should start seeing them in a few weeks. Let me know if you are interested in picking one up as we have a growing list J

Thanks
_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Yada, yada, yada, yada! 
Pffft. I wonder for how long this can continue! I bet 3 more years!


----------



## 99glsdude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

haha atleast its giving us plenty of time to stock-pile money for the kit and buy all the other engine upgrades to make our little 2.0s even faster once the kit is out


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (99glsdude)*

yea see if i dont spend the money on it soon THE WIFE is gunna take it all and go shopping. or i just will have to buy the 2008 R32...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

i know kinetic reads these forums be nice if they gave us any info


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

WHEN? we all cant wait forever!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

has anyone asked kinetic if theyd offer a group buy price? as im sure it wouldnt be a problem getting enough ppl to place their order. just a thought.


----------



## DorianF1 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

We want pricing for all 3 stages! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

ok all you NEW guys, prices have allready been announced!!!!!! its called use the ****ing search button....also who cares?!?!?!?! this kit is on permanet delay as far as im concerned, you wont see it till next aprill or may haha losers


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Update for the USA guys...
I dropped my car at NGP a few days ago, and Dave called to tell me that the emissions ports on the back of the head were hanging open. The Kinetic mani has no provisions for American heads with ports for combi valve. NGP is going to plug the ports and remove the SAI pump. I will always have a CEL and will not have SAI or combi function. I'll have to do some bogus emissions related work to the car every 2 years to pass emissions. 
Just thought you may want to know before you go forward with your Mk4 2.0 turbo project. As things develop, I'll keep everybody posted. Dave said that I should have the car back in a few weeks. I'll post dyno #'s when I get them.

by the way, I have C2 fueling, C2 head spacer w/ raceware studs, and a T3/T4...should make it stg. 3 from what I've read. Looking to push around 14 psi daily and 17-20psi when feeling feisty.


_Modified by roortoob at 7:01 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

need to find someone with a ecu without the SAI and have a software company install that on your ecu with the remap for the turbo and bam no more CEL


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_Update for the USA guys...
I dropped my car at NGP a few days ago, and Dave called to tell me that the emissions ports on the back of the head were hanging open. The Kinetic mani has no provisions for American heads with ports for combi valve. NGP is going to plug the ports and remove the SAI pump. I will always have a CEL and will not have SAI or combi function. I'll have to do some bogus emissions related work to the car every 2 years to pass emissions. 
Just thought you may want to know before you go forward with your Mk4 2.0 turbo project. As things develop, I'll keep everybody posted. Dave said that I should have the car back in a few weeks. I'll post dyno #'s when I get them.

by the way, I have C2 fueling, C2 head spacer w/ raceware studs, and a T3/T4...should make it stg. 3 from what I've read. Looking to push around 14 psi daily and 17-20psi when feeling feisty.

_Modified by roortoob at 7:01 AM 10-4-2007_

aka Kinetic *ucked up. They've been selling these manifolds for a while now, and I sure hope U.S. customers know that they're going to have to deal with faking emissions everytime they take a test.
Not a very good solution by Kinetic in my opinion. It's back to the drawing boards for them.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Is the kit available now?
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (briansimons)*

w8ing forever i see a new car in my future, i will just keep the lil golf til the kit comes out and run it it Autocross


----------



## HiTempguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I would be very interested in this kit for my 04' Golf 4 door... ultimate sleeper to say the least!
As a side note, it says call for pricing on Kinetics site... does that mean if we call, they'll give us pricing?


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (HiTempguy)*

maybe ,but they will just give you an excuse for not having the kit out yet!


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

hate to say it but regardless if kinetic ****ed up emmisions are gonna be a problem on a car that was not made for a turbo. sorrry jst deal with it . oh and abfjeff has some pretty sweet fully tubular turbo manifolds(not cast like kinetic) might wanna shoot him a pm for some pics haha


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

There should be sticky somewhere about plugging the SAI ports on the back of the head. I hear of so many people who's cars are running like crap, only to find out they didn't plug the ports and have major exhaust leaks.
Just tap the ports and put a set screw in their... problem solved.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_There should be sticky somewhere about plugging the SAI ports on the back of the head. I hear of so many people who's cars are running like crap, only to find out they didn't plug the ports and have major exhaust leaks.
Just tap the ports and put a set screw in their... problem solved.

I wasn't really talking about performance issues from not plugging the ports. If you read above on Rob's post, NGP has already gone ahead and done that, but they have found that Kinetic's kit is going to throw a CEL regardless.
And DVLax, in most states, they do a plug-in test, and rarely go as far as check under the hood. In fact, the last time I checked my state's law, an under the hood inspection can be denied by the owner of the car as long as a plug-in test is done. (if the vehicle is OBD equipped)
Kinetic should have at least told customers that this would throw a permanent CEL. It does make a difference.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

don't worry man, I wasn't bashing you or even commenting towards you. I was referring more towards people who have built one of kits or pieced them together themselves. In this case I think Kinetic should have at least noted this for people who do the installs themselves.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Kinetic = Total And Complete Failure!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Kinetic = Total And Complete Failure!








dude you gotta stop bein so assinine about this...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Sorry if I upset you in any way. Definitely not my intention. I'll shut up now about Kinetic unless someone provokes more blasphemy...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Sorry if I upset you in any way. Definitely not my intention. I'll shut up now about Kinetic unless someone provokes more blasphemy...








didnt really upset me but its _$h!tty_/annoying to keep seeing that stuff after a company clearly put their best foot forward to start something...we'd all like to see it finished but bad mouthing doesnt make someone/somecompany want to help


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

what i want to kno is. when i push reply, it doesn't quote people. How do you do that?
anyways, assinine? is that like being an ass and not being smart?
NAICE, i like.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

i think the probelm is easily solved (but not 100% legal in the US) 
What needs to be done is to have the program from a non-SAI car copied over and then the turbo mapping installed onto that. Thus VW doesnt know the SAI is gone was never there in the 1st place. 
If there is a different problem igonore this post.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

You see this is where inlies my entire attitude about Kinetic: They tell the most fantabulous junk to the people and in reality none of it is true.
Clay Marshall told me IN PERSON during Waterfest 13 that there will be no CEL because the software will take care of it. 
Clay Marshall told me IN PERSON during Waterfest 13 that the kit will be ready in three weeks. That was AUG 22, 2007.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_You see this is where inlies my entire attitude about Kinetic: They tell the most fantabulous junk to the people and in reality none of it is true.
Clay Marshall told me IN PERSON during Waterfest 13 that there will be no CEL because the software will take care of it. 
Clay Marshall told me IN PERSON during Waterfest 13 that the kit will be ready in three weeks. That was AUG 22, 2007.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ya, but I'm sure he told 50 other people the same thing. It sucks that the kit isn't out yet, but I've abandoned or delayed a couple high profile projects from lack of money, lack of time, or even just other interests... I heard they're working on a turbo kit for the 2.5L.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

is the kit avalibe without software, i mean hell it would have all the parts together then we would just need software on our own. 
Someone will say well just source your parts, I say its easier if I get 1-box with everything in it to put together.


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

not to shabby eh.


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Smoky_Llama)*

Well guys here we go 
ITS DONE !
we now have a throttle cableAEG mk4 turbo kit
pricing is as follows 
stg 1 2795 
stg 2 3350 
stg 3 3499 
call if you have any questions


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

what happened to the old Kinetic Oven thread?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (turbohead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbohead* »_Well guys here we go 
ITS DONE !
we now have a throttle cableAEG mk4 turbo kit
pricing is as follows 
stg 1 2795 
stg 2 3350 
stg 3 3499 
call if you have any questions 










have you resolved the software CEL issue? Are you going to sell the kits without software for a lower cost bc of the CEL issue?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

cel is from removal of SAI...only way it disappears is through software though no one will openly admit it has been overwritten becuz well...thats breaking the law folks...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

So we can resolve this issue with programming, just need to have someone that is willing to do such things.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

WOW the Kinetic OVEN THREAD MAGICALLY SHOWED UP AGAIN. WTF. SHADY.
And Dub Rub happened to post all of a sudden.
But at least the pricing on Kinetic seems more tame. Good luck guys. Kinetic still hasn't responded about Rob's problem with his permanent CEL.


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 9:36 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

bs i dont believe any of it, and you cant code out a sai haha and still be legal


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

lol agreed dvlax, but how will anyone know its been deleted via software modification?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

well the ecu would have to be completely wiped and redone with a non sai car program. not sa simple as install a chip


----------



## HiTempguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Any news on the DBW kit? I'm not too worried about it, as waiting over Christmas gives me lots of time to save up a good chunk o' coin!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (turbohead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbohead* »_Well guys here we go 
ITS DONE !
we now have a throttle cableAEG mk4 turbo kit
pricing is as follows 
stg 1 2795 
stg 2 3350 
stg 3 3499 
call if you have any questions 










TO KINETIC:
Lay off the crack pipe will ya!















Your web site is frequently updated. Yet, nothing has been posted about the MK4 kit. So, if you guys: read *ALL OF KINETIC* don't have anything serious to post like links for shopping cart items, then don't even bother posting...
At this point you guys from Kinetic have a very low trust rate in this forum when it comes to your kit. So, if I were you, I would refrain from making ANY posts unless those are announcements that your either:
1. Have the kits COMPLETED, IN STOCK, READY FOR ORDERING
or
2. You officially give up on this project.
/rant


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
TO KINETIC:
Lay off the crack pipe will ya!















Your web site is frequently updated. Yet, nothing has been posted about the MK4 kit. So, if you guys: read *ALL OF KINETIC* don't have anything serious to post like links for shopping cart items, then don't even bother posting...
At this point you guys from Kinetic have a very low trust rate in this forum when it comes to your kit. So, if I were you, I would refrain from making ANY posts unless those are announcements that your either:
1. Have the kits COMPLETED, IN STOCK, READY FOR ORDERING
or
2. You officially give up on this project.
/rant


----------



## HiTempguy (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
At this point you guys from Kinetic have a very low trust rate in this forum when it comes to your kit.

While I only have recently joined the MK4 society, I did read through both threads (turbo kit in progress the 29 pager, the car it was developed on, as well as this thread) and that does not seem to be the case at all. You seem to have a low trust rate with kinetic, and cannot stop bitching about it. Mabye instead of updating the website (which takes time), Kinetic thought it would be a nice gesture and a showing of appreciation for everyones patience to make the first info post in this thread. And no, I do not know/work for Kinetic (however, my friend who owns a local VW shop has only great things to say about them), but I can understand what they are doing. Congrats to them for getting a finished cable kit out, now lets see those who want them order them. I know I'll be first in line to get one of these kits for DBW (especially since I can virtually drive to BC no problem any weekend), and if the prices are similiar to the cable kits I'm sold.
Edit-
For clarifications sake, I've been lurking on this forum for close to two years now (and have a bit of VW experience in general). Its a good site, but your posting isn't doing any good at all for anything in relation to this subject. I hope kinetic gets a DBW kit out sooner rather then later. Worse comes to worse, I build my own for cheaper... BUT I would much rather buy a well made, properly designed kit for my nice new-ish car then have myself hack stuff together. Anyways, now that my little "/rant" is done, I will more then likely not post anymore on this subject.










_Modified by HiTempguy at 9:34 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_bs i dont believe any of it, and you cant code out a sai haha and still be legal
you sure about that...its been done...though like i said no one will admit to it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
TO KINETIC:
Lay off the crack pipe will ya!















Your web site is frequently updated. Yet, nothing has been posted about the MK4 kit. So, if you guys: read *ALL OF KINETIC* don't have anything serious to post like links for shopping cart items, then don't even bother posting...
At this point you guys from Kinetic have a very low trust rate in this forum when it comes to your kit. So, if I were you, I would refrain from making ANY posts unless those are announcements that your either:
1. Have the kits COMPLETED, IN STOCK, READY FOR ORDERING
or
2. You officially give up on this project.
/rant
once again..why would any company want to help people who keep nit picking at any chance they get...if one is so adiment about having a turbo on there car...do it yourself...hell i did...its not hard at all


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

HEY FU*K i almost died on the weekend and im posting to say that my 2.0t is dead, thanks to a drunk driver, sorry i didnt get in an accident when it wasnt so perfectly time with there posting, ill give the drunk driver ur number and u can complain to him that he should have waited till they were done posting.
there something wrong with you man, seriously i hope you never have to go throught what i just went through. 
FU*k
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3492627


_Modified by Dub Rub at 1:59 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

ha yoour full of lues man, thats probably not your car. we arent falling for your bs anymore


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

LOL wow man i havent seen your car EVER, i dont even think you have a dub why are you even here, shady trevor shady
looking at your watched topics , ur desprate for a turbo eh, even thinking about the ebay eletric, DO and i want a dyno and vid asap, i know how slow the car is , im glad someone liek you isnt privlaged enought/lucky to have urs turbo, let me tell you , ur def missing out, but its you so LOL eat your shame

_Modified by Dub Rub at 5:20 AM 10-16-2007_


_Modified by Dub Rub at 5:23 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

so much anger on the vortex lately ... must be the looming fall weather.


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

wow your funny dude if ou actually knew anything about me you would know i have a custom turbo setup, lol just keep saying crap, im not allowed to talk to you anymore


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_so much anger on the vortex lately ... must be the looming fall weather.

lol


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_You see this is where inlies my entire attitude about Kinetic: They tell the most fantabulous junk to the people and in reality none of it is true.
Clay Marshall told me IN PERSON during Waterfest 13 that there will be no CEL because the software will take care of it. 
Clay Marshall told me IN PERSON during Waterfest 13 that the kit will be ready in three weeks. That was AUG 22, 2007.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

First off man, there have been some major changes up there due to instances like these and other unrelated issues. It is obvious that you have a vendetta and will not relent. Should false information be given? Probably not, but things happen. If you had any sort of personal relationship with Kinetic/PDR you would probably reconcile in the matter of minutes. Hell, a phone call can make a world of differences and frankly, forum flaming will produce little to no positive result.
Furthermore, nobody asked anyone to modify their cars from their original design. There are flaws everywhere whether it is a turbo kit, clutch, body kit... whatever. People lashing out irrationally just makes the flaws appear much more dramatic than they actually are, and if you applied that philosophy to other aspects of life, you would likely see this point and how unnecessary it is. Beyond that, Kinetic's reputation is very strong and they are doing everything they can to acknowledge their downfalls and continue to provide enthusiasts with top level products. 
Lastly, there is always going to be someone who has an issue with every single tuner shop/retailer in the country but flipping your lid and publicly scrutinizing really ought to be left out man....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sumpsfast at 12:53 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

more kinetics spin control hahah im just sick of the lies.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (turbohead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbohead* »_Well guys here we go 
ITS DONE !
we now have a throttle cableAEG mk4 turbo kit
pricing is as follows 
stg 1 2795 
stg 2 3350 
stg 3 3499 
call if you have any questions 










I have questions, what are the numbers of these stages and what they include ?
PEOPLE, STOP THE HATE, IF YOU DO NOT LIKE KINETIC DO NOT BUY THEIR KIT


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

haha you cant buy it either its not finished


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

PLEASE LEAVE BRITNEY ehhem KINETICS ALONE!!!!!
lmao. Sh*t or get off the pot man


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*






























That is the funniest thing I have heard yet in this thread...
(if you don't like it don't buy it)

_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_haha you cant buy it either its not finished


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

And this is why I stay all-motor. No waiting for anyone and no drama.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Chill out guys. You all seem to want this kit if you're getting so uptight about it.
I've been working on a huge order of graphics for an investment firm this month and the deadline was a week ago and they're still not done for reasons out of my control.
This kind of stuff is bound to happen. Honestly I'm happy we're getting a turbo kit at all.


----------



## dubstylee22 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

hahaha thank you! lol i agree with you! im sitting in my lone 2.0L with 115 h.p. K! im looking for SOMETHING! ANYTHING! but if this Kenetic thing doesnt work out, does anybody else know of any turbos comin for us?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

yes i call it the tubo 2000 kickassalator 9. pm abf jeff with any inquiries


----------



## dubstylee22 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

ha! what's the reasl name?


----------



## chillidubbin (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (dubstylee22)*

http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## 2.whitejetta (Jan 18, 2007)

how do they put a price on something that doesnt exist


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (2.whitejetta)*

The same way they take a picture of it, Einstein.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Hehe,
They must have read my last post on here...


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

still dont believe it


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_The same way they take a picture of it, Einstein.


















Funny, I don't see software in there... does that mean it doesn't exist?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Hmm, good point!


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

WELL I GUESS IT DONT EXIST!!!!!!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*

I the owner of a ABA 2.0 Kinetics Stage 3 kit on my 1994 Golf would like to say that the kit you guys are waiting for is going to be well worth it. In fact I had to wait a couple months in the winter and early spring this year for my kit. I started with stage 1 then 2 and eventually got 3 late this summer. I have been running 20psi on the kit for a couple months flawlessly(stock motor) and now have it off the road for winter. I would bet my car that the kit is coming and that certain people need to shut their corn hole. Kinetics is a great company and I will be dealing again with them on my new B5 S4 project that I am starting and know anything they sell me will be of the best quality out there. The kit is coming I have been in contact with Kinetics and know so I really can't figure out why some of you have certain parts in a knot. Anyways good luck getting some good pricing Aznmaster153 I think you guys need to just chill. You have waited some of you 7 years for this waiting a little longer won't matter one bit. 
PS here is a good reason to wait 
This on a open diff and bad gearing.




























_Modified by sniper512 at 5:30 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah take your kinetics propaganda else where, they have lied to man respectable people on here, and worse off to their faces


----------



## dubstylee22 (Sep 28, 2007)

k so quick question! if a 3rd stage works on a stock 98 GTI then do you know if the new stage 2 will work with a 2002 gls stock engine


----------



## 99glsdude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_yeah take your kinetics propaganda else where, they have lied to man respectable people on here, and worse off to their faces

dude you need to chill the fu*k out... all you do is bit*h and complain about how you dont like kinetic. we all get your point. if you dont want to wait for the kit (like i personally do) just go take all of your bit*hing to another thread so the rest of us can wait for the updates and not have to listen to all of your bullsh*t
done ranting now quietly waiting for the kit like i was before


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

ok so some kid with 17 posts is going to talk to me like i know nothing hahahah funny, you know nothinig of the way kinetic has treated valuable members of this forum(vas) and quite frankly i find it apallng, so please since youve been waiting soo long, o wait lol youve waited for like a couple months, try 3 years then come back and tell me how your feeling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dvlax40 at 6:22 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_ok so some kid with 17 posts is going to talk to me like i know nothing hahahah funny, you know nothinig of the way kinetic has treated valuable members of this forum(vas) and quite frankly i find it apallng, so please since youve been waiting soo long, o wait lol youve waited for like a couple months, try 3 years then come back and tell me how your feeling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by dvlax40 at 6:22 PM 10-23-2007_
and someone with 1200 post should know by now not to judge people by post count


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I should shut up too I guess cause I am only squeeking by 1000 post. Your posts don't mean a thing when you act like a child. Honestly nobody wants this kind of crap here. You've made your point, now you are just starting to look like an ass and well frankly your not helping your case by sounding like one too.


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

funny how the candians chime in to save their beloved kenetics. i used to like these guys, seriously . but when they lied to vasils face i really lost faith in them, you guys have no idea how much vasil has helped the mk4 2.0 community and for them to do that is just insulting. you guys can wait by all means, it will be a nice kit.... over priced, but still a nice kit. im just upset with there customer relations


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_and someone with 1200 post should know by now not to judge people by post count









what, like post count matters?


----------



## dubstylee22 (Sep 28, 2007)

hahahah i like how every one on here noe is fighting over the kit! lets try something new! if you don't like the kit just don't post on it! I think it's F***'in sick that ANYBODY is making a 2.0 turbo lol


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i like havin fun...i have my own kit but would love to see some support finally come out for us mk4 folk


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

Sorry I forgot your 19 eh. Anyways yes the kit will be nice and well over priced eh? The prices I just saw weren't bad eh. If you want crap go somewhere else if you want quality well generally you have to pay for it eh. I am sorry that is just the way the world works eh. I have to go my igloo is melting peace.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Sorry I forgot your 19 eh. Anyways yes the kit will be nice and well over priced eh? The prices I just saw weren't bad eh. If you want crap go somewhere else if you want quality well generally you have to pay for it eh. I am sorry that is just the way the world works eh. I have to go my igloo is melting peace.

Oh ya... do dat den dehr, eh. D'ohn cha know, hoser. yank.

















_Modified by ABF Jeff at 8:34 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

That's a whole lotta coin for a stage 1 setup IMO.


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

ok that post wit eh afer everything made me laugh


----------



## dubstylee22 (Sep 28, 2007)

ha yeah dude WORD lol...Eh?


----------



## chillidubbin (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (dubstylee22)*

hey now take off eh, ya hosers


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_That's a whole lotta coin for a stage 1 setup IMO.

Yea.. I agree completely. Should be $2150.99.

Now that the pissing contest is over.. how about some solid facts... Have you mk3ers had discounts of the advertised price? 


_Modified by GaTeIg at 4:31 AM 10-25-2007_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I the owner of a ABA 2.0 Kinetics Stage 3 kit on my 1994 Golf would like to say that the kit you guys are waiting for is going to be well worth it. In fact I had to wait a couple months in the winter and early spring this year for my kit. I started with stage 1 then 2 and eventually got 3 late this summer. I have been running 20psi on the kit for a couple months flawlessly(stock motor) and now have it off the road for winter. I would bet my car that the kit is coming and that certain people need to shut their corn hole. Kinetics is a great company and I will be dealing again with them on my new B5 S4 project that I am starting and know anything they sell me will be of the best quality out there. The kit is coming I have been in contact with Kinetics and know so I really can't figure out why some of you have certain parts in a knot. Anyways good luck getting some good pricing Aznmaster153 I think you guys need to just chill. You have waited some of you 7 years for this waiting a little longer won't matter one bit. 
_Modified by sniper512 at 5:30 PM 10-23-2007_

why was my name mentioned in the last sentence?
Anyways, I've already started parting my 2003 2.0 out. If anyone needs parts, let me know, I have lots of parts that I bought in anticipation of turboing the car, but I'm ready to go ahead and put money down on either a MKV 2.0T, 07 WRX, or 06 EVO MR. Link to classifieds:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3493312


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
Anyways, I've already started parting my 2003 2.0 out. If anyone needs parts, let me know, I have lots of parts that I bought in anticipation of turboing the car, but I'm ready to go ahead and put money down on either a MKV 2.0T, 07 WRX, or 06 EVO MR. Link to classifieds:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3493312
Why?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

..and I am going to eat pizza for lunch. what's the topic here?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_..and I am going to eat pizza for lunch. what's the topic here?
that you need to put a turbo on your car...and give me the pizza


----------



## dubstylee22 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

hey im down for pizza! haha so i keep wondering if this kit is out? lol im sure they've said it! im just too lazy to go back and check lol... But from what im hearing about this turbo... IVE FOUND MY TRUE LOVE! lol


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_Why?









Not that I don't like the 2.0, it's still my 'baby', but it's time to move on to a better platform. Trust me, I'm still rooting for my 2.0 buddies here. Go show the 1.8ts your setups after it's all completed!








Btw, once I part all the mods out, my car will be up for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

What does the stage 3 upgrade/kit inlcude seeing that the stage 1 comes with the turbo and components and then stage 2 has the FMIC. anyone?


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

Bump for some information?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

god dam there is alot of pissin and moanin on this thread. i have been slowly piecing together a turbo kit for my car but main reason why its takin so long is im gaing valuable information about motors and the workings of boost while doing so. why dont you take your time that your sittin on here crying about a turbo kit that is being delayed coming out and go read some other forums and learn something. 
BTW if kenetic comes out with a DBW kit before im done im goin sell all my **** and go get it. it looks to be TOP quality craftsmanship. camon big K boys put a lil fire under them butts and get it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 10:09 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

good luck with your piece together dbw setup


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

its really not a difficult as i thought it was going to be. there is someone on the vortex who is running one without any tuning. he hacked the ecu a lil with lemmiwinks. but its far from a chip and its working well for him. and for the setup i plan on runnin i wont have to upgrade much in the fuel delivery area. so its a few more vital parts and i can start fabbin up the pipework. dam i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif owning a welder.


----------



## TMIL:2.slow (Dec 14, 2007)

how much for stage 1


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (jsundell)*

holy "peak-y" numbers batman, esp stage 2


----------



## RRecio (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

I called like 2weeks ago and stage 3 is with a head spacer. I believe they are looking for about 224hp with the stage 3








oh man i am soooo really 2 get this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (RRecio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RRecio* »_I called like 2weeks ago and stage 3 is with a head spacer. I believe they are looking for about 224hp with the stage 3








oh man i am soooo really 2 get this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its alot higher than that...


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

how much higher? i'm about to purchase the stage 2...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bimmen325)*

Bump for more info. On the Kinetic site there's zero info aside from a photo. 
A description paragraph, or dyno charts, or something might be helpful.


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

please everyone just let it die


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (DVLAX)*

BUMP for more info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_Why?









You know why now!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

yes... alot higher than that.. im running around 260whp when my car is done. stg3 custom c2 software DBW


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_yes... alot higher than that.. im running around 260whp when my car is done. stg3 custom c2 software DBW
what makes you call it a "stg3" all you are is a stg2 with extra boost


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I found the kit on MJM's site, I thought it would never see the light.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2661
where do you send the ECU for the software?


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

so whats the problem with running a turbo on a DBW? is it just the cel that makes the throtle not work right? ive been looking at this kit for a while and i just want to know if its going to be worth it on my DBW


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (1youngdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1youngdubber* »_so whats the problem with running a turbo on a DBW? is it just the cel that makes the throtle not work right? ive been looking at this kit for a while and i just want to know if its going to be worth it on my DBW
dbw cars have a different tune.


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

so its mostly just in the computer i have to worry about? i have faith in kinetic but if i buy it i want it to work right


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (1youngdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1youngdubber* »_so its mostly just in the computer i have to worry about? i have faith in kinetic but if i buy it i want it to work right
kinetic is supplying the kit...for the software you have to send your ecu to C2 motorsports...put the two together and VOILA you got yourself a fun+RELIABLE car


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

without a CEL? and what is the turnaround time for c2 to get my ecu done


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

all you guys with a dbw have to wait for jeff to tune my car first, hes making the chip in my car that you guys will use for yours.


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

so when is yours going to be done?


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

never... hes lying


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

damit!!!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Aptuning hopes next week. Jeff doesnt know if its going to take a week to tune or 2


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Dont listen to guylover, talk to Jeff for the truth


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

(6:28 PM 2-26-2008) Sf01JeTTurbo: hey, did you pick up the car? 

(6:18 AM 2-27-2008) Jefnes3: which car?
my mk3 is still in Eliizbethtown

(7:04 AM 2-27-2008) Sf01JeTTurbo: the black mk4 2.0 at aptuning for the kinetic turbo kit dbw. 

(8:23 AM 2-27-2008) Jefnes3: no. as far as i know APT is not done yet.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

whatever dude noone care your still a tool


----------



## jfelke (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (guylover)*

ok so im lookin at this kick ass stage 3 turbo kit... and wondering a few things... would it work/ be worth it to put it on my automatic trans.... and would i have to do any engine work?? cam or rods? i have 16 thousand miles on my 2000 jetta gls... please help me out... wondering if dumpin money into it is a lost cause... thanks guys!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jfelke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfelke* »_ok so im lookin at this kick ass stage 3 turbo kit... and wondering a few things... would it work/ be worth it to put it on my automatic trans.... and would i have to do any engine work?? cam or rods? i have 16 thousand miles on my 2000 jetta gls... please help me out... wondering if dumpin money into it is a lost cause... thanks guys!!
your auto will DIE..in a PIT OF [email protected]!!!!


----------



## jfelke (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

that bad???


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (jfelke)*

so when is the DBW kit gunna be done?????? i know they havent worked out all the kinks in the ECU problems, I mean i hear there is not a reliable software out for it yet!


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

^^^ seriously, im wondering if it would be just as good to buy a supercharger and use it till the software for the DBW kit comes out...


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (1youngdubber)*

thats what i was thinkin!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*

That's what I did last year waiting for the Kinetic DBC kit to come out and I go back and forth on whether it was a good idea or not.


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport MKIV 2.0 Turbo Kit *** (mcheddadi)*

Yea buyin the kit today. NOw im a 2.0LT. YEZ ZIR!!!!





















PSSSSHHHHTTTT!!!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettinFasster* »_so when is the DBW kit gunna be done?????? i know they havent worked out all the kinks in the ECU problems, I mean i hear there is not a reliable software out for it yet!









if im not mistaken unitronic has software for a DBW t they have also gotten rid of the SAI. but alas....its like $900


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_
if im not mistaken unitronic has software for a DBW t they have also gotten rid of the SAI. but alas....its like $900








tis tru but its not QUITE perfect yet...i'm helping fix all the lil kinks


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

well hopefully they will be all ironed out by the time i get everything together.. cuz thats my " missing link" and by chance do you know what type of info i have to send them with the ecu so they can write the program. or is it a generic tune.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_well hopefully they will be all ironed out by the time i get everything together.. cuz thats my " missing link" and by chance do you know what type of info i have to send them with the ecu so they can write the program. or is it a generic tune.
jus make sure you have a VR maf and 42# injectors...you send em the ecu and they flash it.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

check.. and.. check http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was under the assumption that they needed to know if you were running cams. or what kind of turbo/how much boost your running also. 


_Modified by SLVR SLUG at 12:46 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## jfelke (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

so all you guys with the 2.slows.... do you all have manual trannys??


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

patince DBW drivers... patience lol.... im really sorry its taking this long, actually it should be aptuning that is sorry because they let the car sit at their shop for about 5 weeks now. They need to get on top of things and they told another friend of mine that went to aptuning that the reason the kit wasnt installed yet is because the guy that does it was sick.....? Anyways i hope the project will be done soon so i can post pics and a dyno up for all you guys. Then everyone can have their own DBW kinetic stg3.!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_patince DBW drivers... patience lol.... im really sorry its taking this long, actually it should be aptuning that is sorry because they let the car sit at their shop for about 5 weeks now. They need to get on top of things and they told another friend of mine that went to aptuning that the reason the kit wasnt installed yet is because the guy that does it was sick.....? Anyways i hope the project will be done soon so i can post pics and a dyno up for all you guys. Then everyone can have their own DBW kinetic stg3.!!!
STAGE *TWO*














the only thing that makes it stage 3 is a damn head spacer lol...which IMO DOENST COUNT







now if it had a SRI manifold and cam...then i might consider it a stage 3









_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:16 AM 3-20-2008_


_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:16 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

stage 2.5... have a cam lol


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

cant wait, now i just need $3600 and im set for a turbo! woo


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

morning bump TTT. I thought aptuning was calling me this morning but it turned out someone had the wrong number, i got excited for a min.


----------



## 04-mkiv-2.o0o (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

So have they fixed the ECU so the car won't throw a cel or will it happen regradless?


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

are they going to sell the software by itself or only in the kit? got some buddies who said that they could help me build my own kit so all i would really need is the software


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (04-mkiv-2.o0o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04-mkiv-2.o0o* »_So have they fixed the ECU so the car won't throw a cel or will it happen regradless?
that question made no damn sense...if they fixed it...it wouldnt happen


----------



## 04-mkiv-2.o0o (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

my fault i worded it wrong...i was just curious because i didn't know that you could get rid of a cel like that by just editing the ecu..im sure you'll flame me for saying some noob question just wasn't sure..So i guess i am


----------



## 04-mkiv-2.o0o (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (04-mkiv-2.o0o)*

And have they actually fixed the ecu?????


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (04-mkiv-2.o0o)*

the dbw car is almost done, the mechanicals of the kit are done(with the exception of the injectors)
the only things left on the car otherwise are the gauges and engine mounts.
The kit has been done for a little while now. The hold up at this point is injectors.
The original idea was just use the standard 42# bosch green tops. Two problems arose from this.
1. They weren't a direct bolt in as they would require rail spacers and different plugs.
2. They aren't being produced anymore(these were originally a ford racing part) leaving an unknown time of further availability and cost is somewhat high with little margin. Therefore when supply runs out a new tune would be needed for best drivability for another injector.

Shawn(kinetic) and Jeff(c2) have come up with an idea of using the new style bosch injector which i belive will require a plug change but should have no fitment issues and should be available for years to come.
These are expected in any day, at that point all that is needed it to install them tidy up some other non-kit related extras, heat cycle, and with for Jeff to tune it. 
Hope this helps (as everyone thinks Steve is lying or somthing, dont know what thats all about)


_Modified by jettaglx91 at 10:50 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

so the green injectors i have wont fit on my factory rail?


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

mine fit my rail with no problems at all, I didnt even need any spacers or anything.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

fit mine fine as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I had to use a washer on each side of the rail, no sweat.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_Are you guys that didnt have a problem fitting them DBW or DBC?
DBC shouldnt be a problem
DBW they will fit but not as nice as some other stuff
dude wtf







i'm drive by wire...they fit fine.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

< DBW


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_Bump.... any updates?
shouldnt YOU be the one providing updates...after all...where is your car again?


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

please take your conversation to pms... this is not a sf01jeturbo communication with the people building his car thread. either start your own thread or only post info regarding your car.... if this continues to happen i will report it to a moderator as it is bogging down this thread with useless posts that should be in PMs...thank you


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_please take your conversation to pms... this is not a sf01jeturbo communication with the people building his car thread. .... if this continues to happen i will report it to a moderator as it is bogging down this thread with useless posts that should be in PMs...thank you

Exactly - I am going to remove all the "chatting". Please take it to IM.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 8:40 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (jsundell)*

that looks like the same kit on Bahn Brenner. Can the turbokit be used with throttle wire cars


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_that looks like the same kit on Bahn Brenner. Can the turbokit be used with throttle wire cars

It is the same kit, BBM is a reseller, if you look at the pics it's the exact same parts even laid out exactly the same in the pictures.
And people have already told you Kid, if you want C2 DBW software get off yer butt and contact C2 Motorsports yourself, we are not with the company and can't give you definite answers on availability
Reconsidering your Neuspeed SC???


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Probably. But I did that and ben on the phone for 1hr and no one answerd the phone


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

jsundell said:


>


so even with drive by wire the turbo kit hooks up fine to your car? 
i remember the manufacture stating that it was only for throttle by cable cars. please let me know.
thanks.


----------

